#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE-IN SHOW FORUM >  >  Boris V. - Put Your Hands Up for Detroit (Remix)

## boris_deckers

--------------------------

----------


## DjFlo

> Hallo, beste mensen.
> 
> Ik ben Boris Deckers 12 jaar en heb een Remix van "Put Your Hands Up for Detroit" gemaakt. Natuurlijk is het een leuk nummer maar naar zoveel keer te hebben gehoort, dacht ik ik ga hem is lekker overhoop gooien. Hierbij geef ik de link om met te downloaden. Ik hoop dat jullie hem mooi vinden en let op!!
> Ik ben pas 12 jaar en dus nog weinig ervaring. Persoonlijk vindt ik hem redenlijk gelukt maar op een paar kleine schooheidsfoutjes na.
> 
> 
> Boris V. - Put Your Hands Up For Detroit (Remix)
> Download link: http://rapidshare.de/files/28149528/..._RMX_.mp3.html
> 
> ...



Ik krijg alleen maar reclame zooi?

----------


## DJ.T

Klik op Free, wacht een paar tellen en dan downloaden maar.
Ben nu aan het luisteren, ik neem aan dat je een soort van mash-up hebt gemaakt?
In elk geval loopt hij het hele nummer door niet lekker.
Het klinkt alsof je aan het mixen bent en de 2 beats gewoon net naast elkaar hebt liggen.
Leuk geprobeerd, maar ik heb hem weer snel afgezet, helaas.
Het idee is wel erg leuk, als je wat aandacht besteed aan de netheid van het nummer kun je er vast wat mee, nu vonden mijn oortjes het alleen niet zo fijn [ :Wink: ]

----------


## boris_deckers

Jammer.. Ik zal er straks nog eens goed naar kijken. bedankt voor de reacties

----------


## Gast1401081

werkt hier voor geen meter... gooi m op een msn-space ofzo..

----------


## jadjong

Klik op Free, wacht een aantal seconden, typ de letters in het plaatje over in de box ernaast. Mep op enter en je kan downloaden.

----------


## Gast1401081

doe tegenwoordig aan one-klik-download...

compleet receptenboek doorlopen is niet mn sterkste kant

----------


## jurjen_barel

Ik heb 'm gewoon zonder problemen kunnen downloaden: eerst op "FREE" klikken en daarna 30 seconden wachten, vervolgens halverwege de pagina een bron selecteren, een code overtypen en op DOWNLOAD klikken. Simpel toch?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  


@Boris: hoe heb je de mix gemaakt? Op zich vind ik 'schoonheidsfoutjes' wel een aardige understatement: in het begin loopt de mix zo'n 2,5 tel ernaast. Je weet 'm dan wel weer in een oogwenk te corrigeren.
Het idee is op zich nog niet slecht, maar ik zou eerst meer verdiepen in hoe je een goede remix kan maken. Software zoals Adobe Audition is hier heel geschikt voor (voorheen heette dat Cool Edit Pro). Electronica loopt zo steady als 't maar kan, dus je kan er foutloos mee mixen.

Veel succes met je volgende projecten!  :Smile:

----------


## boris_deckers

Bedankt. Maar idd op een paar momenten loopt het niet lekker. Ik ben nu bezig met een ander projectje die ik eind deze week wel even op deze site vump :Smile:  

Groeten,
Boris :Big Grin:

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Even helemaal niet negatief bedoeld. Maar even een kleine vraag, moet je voor zo'n remix niet ook nog rechten over het originele werk betalen?

Immers je gebruikt toch een ander nummer, verandert die een beetje en zet er dan jouw naam onder, als remix...


Terwijl je met het nummer van een ander kloot..?

(Niet tegen Boris bedoelt, maar gewoon even een vraagje in het algemeen...)


Groeten Hugo

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Bedankt. Maar idd op een paar momenten loopt het niet lekker. Ik ben nu bezig met een ander projectje die ik eind deze week wel even op deze site vump 
> 
> Groeten,
> Boris



Je hebt nog een vraag van mij open staan.  :Wink:

----------


## mac tecson

Hoe heb je deze mix gemaakt?
Met een produce-programma a la Reason of gewoon door mixen, want het loopt echt gigantisch scheef op sommige plaatsen

----------


## renevanh

Los van het feit dat ik het nummer gewoon niet goed vind (moet ik dat onderbouwen? Zo ja: eentonig, eindeloos en geen climax):

Welke software heb je gebruikt? Kies voor een stukje software wat o.a. de beats aangeeft, dat helpt vaak heel wat. Een duur pakket als dat van Adobe is niet direct nodig, begin met wat kleinere programma's, Virtual DJ bijvoorbeeld. (heeft een hele mooie beatmixer).

Mixje heeft zeker potentie, moet gewoon geperfectioneerd worden.

@Hugovanmeijeren: bij een remix moet je inderdaad rechten betalen om hem te mogen verspreiden/verkopen/uitbrengen.
Nu ben ik persoonlijk van mening dat een mixje als dit ver buiten het commerciele kader valt, en daarom in mijn ogen wel aan een paar forumbezoekers hier uitgedeeld mag worden, *MITS* de naam van de originele artiest duidelijk genoemd wordt. Niet helemaal volgens de wet, maar ik vind dat dit soort mixjes (en daarbij doel ik voornamelijk op intentie en professionaliteit) gewoon verspreid moeten kunnen worden.

René

----------


## ll.mulder

Niet dat ik het zelf kan hoor,
maar om eerlijk te zijn hoor ik het orgineel liever te vaak, dan deze remix :Smile:

----------


## mac tecson

> Los van het feit dat ik het nummer gewoon niet goed vind (moet ik dat onderbouwen? Zo ja: eentonig, eindeloos en geen climax):
> 
> Welke software heb je gebruikt? Kies voor een stukje software wat o.a. de beats aangeeft, dat helpt vaak heel wat. Een duur pakket als dat van Adobe is niet direct nodig, begin met wat kleinere programma's, Virtual DJ bijvoorbeeld. (heeft een hele mooie beatmixer).



Over mixprogramma's (dus puur om te mixen en niet om te produceren) kan ik niets anders dan DjDecks aanraden. Voor ongeveer 35 euro heb je de software; dat is bijna 100 euro goedkoper dan Virtual DJ.
Natuurlijk is DjDecks niet zo goed als Tractor of Ableton, maar toch zeer goede betrouwbare software

En ach: je hebt nog wel ff de tijd, dus het komt wel goed.

Oja: op djdecks.be kun je een trailer downloaden. Die trailer is onbeperkt te gebruiken en heeft alle opties die de normale versie ook heeft. Het enige is dat ie na 30 minuten stopt en je hem dus opnieuw moet opstarten. Niet optimaal, maar wel aardig om mee te beginnen.

(nee ik maak geen reclame voor djdecks; het is gewoon zo  :Smile:  )

----------


## dj full effect

tjah, ik ga niet mijn mening voledig plaatsen, je geeft het zelf al aan je bent pas 12 en je bent net begonnen met het mixen, gewoon blijven oefenen... en gooi voortaan niet je eerste probeersel meteen online ;-) maar probeer het net zolang tot bijvoorbeeld die beats gelijk lopen... een vraag die volgens mij nog niet beantwoord is.. hoe mix je dit?? met pc?? of cd spelers ofzo??

suc6 met proberen, oefenen en leren  :Wink:

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Och man, het is dat je nog maar 12 ben.
Zonde van het origineel.
Maar ja, ga zo door. Als je flink oefent gaat het van zelf beter.

----------


## boris_deckers

Jah, Ik ben nu klaar met het "Nieuwe project(je)"

Ik zal hem zometeen uploaden :Smile: 
en zal hem hier zetten

WACHT! Ik verklap de naam :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Time4Bass

----------


## JeroenVDV

Kan 'm niet meer downloaden (expired o.i.d.), maar welke nummers zijn verwerkt in deze mash-up?

Toevallig o.a. Rampeneren, Put your hands up for Detroit, Living on video, etc.?

Is het toevallig deze? >> Remsie & TJ presenteren ALI P vs Remsie & TJ - Rampeneren in Detroit

----------


## Dr. Edie

> Kan 'm niet meer downloaden (expired o.i.d.), maar welke nummers zijn verwerkt in deze mash-up?
> 
> Toevallig o.a. Rampeneren, Put your hands up for Detroit, Living on video, etc.?
> 
> Is het toevallig deze? >> Remsie & TJ presenteren ALI P vs Remsie & TJ - Rampeneren in Detroit



Uiteraard niet  :Wink:  

Link gaat op die site idd off na enkele dagen..

----------

